# Grooming for dummies?



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I pour over all the grooming threads reading about washing and brushing and clipping. I guess I will admitt this right now, but I have only bathed Lexe three times since we got her and all those times were when she was a baby and had gotten sick. It's not that I let her walk around dirty but so far, she has just stayed pretty clean. I have been content to write the check to the groomer and call it done. The last time I bathed her I towel dried her off and sat on the floor with my blow dyer to brush and dry her. Two hours later we were done, or should I say she was done and she was still a bit damp. Dh and I have always combed and brushed her out between grooming, every two to three days. I read these threads about wash and grooming days and while I know it is a lot of hard work, ya'll make it look so easy.  I really think the whole process of washing and drying just intimidates me. How stupid does that sound? Our toy poodle never got "true" poodle fur and kept what was a fine baby fur her whole life. It was nothing to wash and dry her in between grooms. I have been thinking and reading and I realized that what really puts me off is I really have no idea of the step by step process to properly wash, condition, dry and brush a spoo. Is there someplace I can find step by step "instructions" on the proper way to wash, condition, what kind of towels work best, how to brush and dry to fluff as they dry? You know, a grooming poodles for dummies?  I have no desire to clip, but a wash, dry and fluff would sound pretty darn good. So, if you have made it this far and aren't laughing too hard, where can I go to get step by step dog washing and drying instrucions?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sign me up for my copy. I bathe Swizzle all the time but I don't really know what I am doing. I have bought the great products but what is the best way to dilute the shampoo? I know that smearing shampoo and then dousing him with water is not right but that is what I am doing now. I then wrap him up with regular towels and try to get as much moisture off as possible. I now have my CC Pup and have blown dry Swizzle with it once and I did notice that he looked much better but I have zero technique. I have a great comb and comb Swizzle daily and fluff him with my les pouch. I don't know if I am doing it the correct way but Swizzle sure looks cute when I am done but he never looks like he does when he comes for the groomer and most of the dogs pictured on this forum look like they have just been worked on for hours. My groomer will be doing the heavy lifting but I sure would like to keep Swizzle spiffy between grooms. My next purchase will be a grooming table which I feel will be very helpful. I would be most grateful for proper bathing and drying technique.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

CTGirl, maybe we could get a discount!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

If y'all are looking for a book, Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Kalstone is awesome...it has everything in it, from how to bathe, brush, and groom a pet poodle to how to grow coat on a show dog to how to do the most complicated trims. I love it!! You can get it off of Amazon for about $20 , not including shipping. It has step by step instructions on how to shampoo, condition, rinse, and dry. CT_Girl, try diluting your shampoo in a squeeze bottle first, then squirt/rub it into Swizzle's dry coat, rinse thoroughly, repeat if needed. It's easier then rubbing thick,undiluted shampoo into dry fur.  you could also just wet his coat first, then apply shampoo and work it in, but the first method gets them cleaner with less shampoo.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just about to recommend the Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone, but mom24doggies already has! 

I initially bought it to see what I'd be in for if I groomed Fleur myself, but in the first few chapters or so there are very comprehensive pre-washing, washing and drying instructions. It's also a very interesting read.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I too love the Kalstone book.  

Here's my process and please note that I'm _far _from a Professional Groomer. I'm just a home groomer! 

Like *Mom24Doggies*, I mix enough shampoo for xx amount of dogs in a plastic bottle. I use Les Poochs and/or CC products, most of which are concentrated anyway. I use something like this that's smallish and easy to hold with wet hands: 



 You can bathe in the kitchen sink or tub, depending upon the size of your poo. Mine are too big for sink so I use the tub and have an extra long, extendable shower head thing. I have them stand on a bench or on a flipped over laundry basket with non-slip strips attached to save my back. 

*Step one*: mix products 
*Step two*: gather supplies (towels) and prepare grooming room*
*Step three*: Turn on water and adjust temperature
*Step four*: track down hiding poodles, or take the silly volunteer who insists on following you around; insert cotton balls in ear if you do this
*Step five*: thoroughly wet down coat, being careful not to get water in ears
*Step six*: Duck! Your poo will shake...
*Step seven*: shake shampoo to remix and squeeze all over coat; massage into coat. If hair is long, don't rub as I've been told this can break the coat. I squeeze it in and massage it through. You should work fast or you'll end up with shampoo all over your face and shirt. 
*Step eight*: Rinse coat thoroughly using your hands to check for suds
*Step nine*: Duck! Your poo will shake and you'll get soaked
*Step ten*: apply creme rinse in the same manner and rinse thoroughly
*Step eleven*: Now's when you apply the fancy products if you so desire, like CC's Thick N Thicker and last, CC's After U Bath. I massage them in and continue massaging as you must let them sit on the coat for 2-3 minutes. I'm always ready to duck too because this presents a prime shaking opp for your poo. Squeeze excess water from the coat with your hands. 
*Step twelve*: Using a towel, pat the coat dry if long; again, I've been tol not to rub or you'll damage the coat and create mats--the latter is especially true of puppy coat that's in the change period.
*Step Thirteen:* If using a force dryer, blow water from coat. I start brushing with the 35mm Pin Brush once the coat is almost dry and switch to the Les Poochs Gold to ensure a straight, fluffy coat. I start with the jacket/body, work down to legs and focus on topknot and ears last, re-wetting as necessary*. Use light, quick motions to separate and straighten the hair. Here's a brief Les Poochs demo: Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM (refresh page or click on "Brushes" to get clip)
*Step Fourteen:* This is where the magic happens in professional grooming salons and where I try and make mine look acceptable 
*Step Fifteen:* Fluff coat with Poodle Buttercomb and Les Poochs Finishing Slicker. 

DONE! 

*Make sure you have a spray bottle filled with distilled water or grooming spray handy in case coat dries too fast 

Some bathing and drying info/vids:
Admiration standard poodles - poodle bathing
Admiration standard poodles - poodle drying








 (fast fwd past product info to see actual bath/dry techniques)
All Poodle Info Center | Grooming |Drying Process





Some good grooming videos/info: 
Videos by Sarah
Groomerworks: Learn How


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! Love the step by step process.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you using a regular human hair dryer? Because honestly, the thought of trying to get a Spoo entirely fluffed and dried with one of those makes this 14yr pro groomer hyperventilate. :afraid: I know people do, but OMG why torture yourself and an impatient puppy?! It will only get harder when the thicker adult coat comes in. A HV dryer pays for itself in your sanity the first time you use it and realize you've saved an hour. They are expensive, but worth it!

And if you don't want to buy one, there are DIY dog wash places popping up everywhere these days, and most of them supply an HV dryer for your use. The prices for those vary—where I work, our DIY dog wash includes everything you need for $12. Some are more, or less but make you pay extra for towels, shampoo, etc; some charge by time taken.

We have a few show owners bathe their dogs at our shop, use the HV to blast the worst of the water off, and then take the damp dog home, and finish the full fluff-out at home.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*You CAN train a dog NOT to shake....*

I've never had any of my Shih Tzu's (or other dogs) to a groomer. But from the time they are puppies I don't let them shake while I'm bathing them. If you hold their head to keep the 'shake' from starting and say firmly "no shake" pretty soon they'll get the idea. They can have their 'shake-fest' when I'm done--LOL!! I don't particularly like wearing suds and dirty water so this was my solution and it's worked for 30+ years!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

To the OP- I think Wisconsin has a really good Pro Groomer group. I think they have a Grooming Competition 1x a year. I would highly suggest attending a Grooming Show & hitting the Seminars. I will try & find the Wisconsin site for you & show dates. I am sure they have a bather/brusher seminar & you will learn a great deal. Don't be intimidated, forget the human hair dryer unless working on ears. Get a new or used HV dryer & go from there.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I will start looking into a proper dryer for Lexi. The thought of trying to dry her when she is three times the size she was the last time I used it on her makes me hypervenilate! Thank you everyone for taking the time to respond.  Yes I do live in Wisconsin, but I'm practically in Canada we are that far north! I googled do it yourself dog wash places and there is one at a kennel in Duluth, which isn't too far away. Thank you 3dogs for checking on grooming show locations, it would be worth the drive to see the pros in action.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the step by step instructions and the videos. There is a steep learning curve on how to handle the grooming with a poodle. I had an Aussie before and he had a ton of hair which I was constantly brushing but he looked cover ready all the time. With Swizzle I comb and brush him every day but unless he has been to the groomer relatively recently he always looks a little scruffy. I am getting better though and my hand is slowly inching toward the clippers to keep him spiffy between groomings. I am going to look in a cooking store for those plastic bottles since Amazon is out of them. Thanks for the pointers - everytime I bathed Swizzle I worried about turning him purple.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is one of my favorite videos for using combs on the clippers and scissoring. She makes the latter look sssoooooo easy: Watch and Enjoy


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Katbrat, check out wisconsin association of professional pet stylist, (wisconsinpetstylist.org) contact chris, she may be able to help you locate a member close enough to you to help. there are a lot of videos available, and some good ones free on you tube. it really takes a commitment from you and practice. but it can be very enjoyable to you and lexi.
just out of curiosity, where in wisconsin? I have family in superior and duluth.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, I will check it out. We are in Superior.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

WAPPS is the Wisconsin as Supysmom wrote. My Groomer Friend said that the Wisconsin Association is a blast. I believe their very small grooming show is in September. My friend & I might be coming up for it since she was a member & a competitor. It might be worth joining their group.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

I am SO EXCITED! I have been studying the Grooming threads with mounting fear about how to handle my new baby spoo, knowing that she needs grooming early and often. Thanks to 3dogs, I have made contact with an excellent poodle groomer not too far from me, and will happily make the 1-hr each-way drive to go to someone I can trust!

When I see these videos with the pros handling each dog's head and feet, etc, it REALLY looks easy, but omg, put an electric device in MY hand and everything nearby turns to dust. NOT gonna be good at it!

So I found a groomer, and Ziva and I will go meet her next week, and off we go to a long and happy life of good grooming! Kristen said she will fix it so that I can be there and watch/help hold, so I'm thrilled!


----------

